

New Year’s Resolutions Made Easy – The Best Running App So Far - salimawad
http://scientific-ocean.com/2012/12/31/new-years-resolutions-made-easy-the-best-running-app-so-far/

======
acomjean
I use Zombies Run. The map is cool but the nike+ map which shows your route
with speed as a heat map is one small step up.

~~~
salimawad
I am planning to start using it in the coming days and I am glad to see such
feedbacks

